# Debian Netz-Installation



## Flunster (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne eine Debian Netzinstallation machen.  Habe mir auch das bootfähige CD-Image

http://www.phy.olemiss.edu/debian-cd/ 
heruntergeladen und das minimale System installiert. Jetzt hab ich aber keinen Plan wie ich weiter machen soll.
Kann mir bitte jemand dabei helfen. 
Danke


----------



## Sinac (5. Februar 2004)

Also wenn du das Basissystem schon hast würde es sinn machen erstmal die Internerverbindung einzurichten  
Danach konfigurierst du dir APT indem du in /etc/apt/sources.list die Sources einträgst von denen du was ziehen willst.
Dann einmal apt-get update ausführen, damit die Database abgeglichen wird und dann kannste mit apt-get install <packetname> und apt-get upgrade installieren und upgraden was du willst.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Februar 2004)

Das Software-Verzeichnis findest Du bei
http://www.debian.de/distrib/packages

Natürlich kannst Du auch andere Software installieren, die musst Du dann vermutlich aber selbst kompilieren


----------

